# e46 business navigation upgrade



## X5bimm (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I search a lot on different forums before I did this post. My car: e46 320d 07/2002.

I am hoping to install a 16:9 display using as much of my current system as possible.

The 16:9 screen that I bought has the part number 65 52 6 934 410. I will also get a radio module bm24 if necessary.

My question is, what will happen if I plug the blue connector into the new display without changing any of the current setup and have my MK3 unit recoded and software updated?

My navigation reads SW 3-2/50.

Regardless of the computer I end up using (I might upgrade to a MK4 if my MK3 can't be recoded at the dealer). All I seem to be missing is the cable that connects to the white ELO socket on the 16:9 display.

Can anyone tell me more of what this white connector is responsible for? And isn't an adaptor cable available specially designed for upgrade from the monochrom screen to the 16:9 widescreen?

I've found many posts regarding this upgrade but I find my situation to be different as I am not attempting a complete retro fit, plus I am upgrading from a system that already has a factory navigation system.

Thanks for your thoughts. Your answer is appreciated.


----------



## rotty (Jun 29, 2008)

Surely the white connector is the data cable for controlling the tuner module as in the Business Nav, the tuner is in the head unit whereas in HIGH, then it is in the BM24/BM54 module in the boot?

I would imagine that you will get video by just plugging in the blue connector, but don't think you will get any audio, and I assume that some of the 16:9 unit won't function without a BM tuner module.

Need to look at the WDS to determine the wiring of the white connector and whether you can make up a cable. You may need to buy a retrofit loom from the dealer.


----------



## X5bimm (Oct 25, 2008)

will it be possible to use the widescreen for everything else othe than the navigation without having to rewire the entire car?

I would give up the navigation option if that will let me use the screen without rewiring..


----------



## rotty (Jun 29, 2008)

There are only two devices that can 'drive' the video for the widescreen. The Nav Computer or a BMW Video/TV Module. Without one of these, you will not get anything on the screen.

Whatever happens, I believe you will need to do some cable loom installation, even if it's just the retrofit wiring loom to add the connectivity you're missing.


----------



## X5bimm (Oct 25, 2008)

rotty said:


> There are only two devices that can 'drive' the video for the widescreen. The Nav Computer or a BMW Video/TV Module. Without one of these, you will not get anything on the screen.
> 
> Whatever happens, I believe you will need to do some cable loom installation, even if it's just the retrofit wiring loom to add the connectivity you're missing.


how about a radio module? for example BM24; or this is just for having the radio on-board?

Can I only use a TV/video module with the screen? will I have the radio, cd and the on-board computer readings shown on the screen?

Also is there any retrofit cable that I can add to the front and back wires for connectivity and not have to remove seats and other parts from my car? will these give me the connectivity I need for the widescreen? : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-ISO-WIRIN...304788975QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150304788975 or http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CT20BM01-BMW-...312934034QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312934034

Thank you.


----------

